

Offer HN: We'll translate your Android app for free - rahimnathwani

== Here&#x27;s the offer ==<p>If you&#x27;ve written an Android app, we want to translate it into a couple of extra languages for you, for free.  The translation will be done by professional translators (not machines), who will translate the text in your app (i.e. whatever is in strings.xml) and, if you want, the Google Play store listing (title and description).  They won&#x27;t translate audio, video, or your web site text.<p>== Why? ==<p>I&#x27;m hoping to get useful feedback about the process and results.<p>== There must be a catch? ==<p>- Your app must already be listed on the Google Play store<p>- This offer is limited to selected apps (based on my resources, work complexity and any other criteria)<p>- I may decide not to translate a specific app for any reason (e.g. quality, topic, ...)<p>- I will email requesting feedback, after the translation is completed<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please send me details of your app by 2014&#x2F;01&#x2F;23, using this form: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;Bp1Br5NAFb<p>I&#x27;ll get back to you within 48 hours if you&#x27;re selected, and will reply to everyone so long as there are fewer than 100 responses.
======
MichaelCrawford
I'd like to know how well this works for you.

I am contemplating a similar offer. Rather than translation I would offer free
debugging and performance optimization, as a way to promote my consulting
services.

